# IUD insertion 57800



## mccal (Jul 3, 2012)

Does 57800 (dilation of cervix) bundled with 58300 (IUD insertion) or 57800 is billed separately?


----------



## kvangoor (Jul 6, 2012)

In the Ob-gyn coding companion, the description of 58300 sts cervix dialation is part of the 58300. Depends on the payer but most times it is included.


----------

